# raising a draft horse



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

I like giving hay 24/7
And a little feed as possible 
I don't have a draft but, that's what I'd do


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

She should be able to eat 1/2 bale (30#) easily for maintenance. For putting on weight, she will eat closer to a full bale. She can stuff 2 bales in for a few days than she'll waste as much as she eats. I would add 1# soybeans or 3-4# alfalfa (hay or pellets) to the diet to provide a good protein source to help build up her topline. Most horses don't care for soybeans by themselves. You will have to mix it with something to improve the taste. What is Equistages? RB?

Don't try to do too much. Just getting all the hay she wants will go far.


----------



## bnayc (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you. Equistages is a grain from tractor supply. I can't recall off hand what the ingredients are, but a lot of people around here feed it.


----------



## bnayc (Jan 3, 2012)

Thread has been moved. I don't know how to delete


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

At 1# on the Equistage, you are not providing much of anything to fill the gaps in the hay. You need to either up it 3-4# or add a vitamin/mineral blend. It is a low protein feed so you still need to add some type of high quality protein, Ca is low for feeding with grass hay so alfalfa will help up that value.


----------



## bnayc (Jan 3, 2012)

OK thank you. My hay is 80 Timothy 20% alfalfa. Should I still increase grain and minerals?


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

I think all horses need some type of supplemental vitamin and mineral added to the diet. I put it out free choice and if they need it, it's there. (I use either MoorMan's Grostrong or Progressive Nutrition loose minerals.)

Has she exhibited any hindend hitch in her giddy up? Is the muscling in her loin and butt asymetric?


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

My mare is a small draft horse she eats free choice hay all day - I tie it up in a small hole hay net, like it seems you do too 
She also gets Nutrena Grass Balancer - it's a pelleted formula that has all the vitamins and minerals that horses need, but no grain - my mare is fairly obese though xD
I find the best way to Up a horse's weight is the use of thoroughly soaked alfalfa/timothy hay cubes. It's about $15 for a bag of it, I give 2 quarts a feeding, 4 times a day on top of free choice hay and the regular grain feedings to our OTTB who's a very hard keeper. It just re inflates them, it also helps ensure they have enough water in the day.


----------



## bnayc (Jan 3, 2012)

My mare doesn't have a giddy up lol. And what muscling she has is symmetrical. I will look into adding more minerals to her diet. Currently she has access to a stockman big 6 block from tsc. I will look into those that you both have mentioned. Thank you so much. She has had a bad past and I want to get her as healthy as possible.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Thats why I really love the ration balancer - I just give her the amount the bag says and I know she's getting everything she needs that they hay doesn't provide


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

I am not familiar with big 6, but of it's your standard 50# red mineral block, it is NOT a source of macro minerals only trace. It's 99% salt. That's all it's providing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

We feed our Belgian free choice grass only hay (he gets bad diarrhea with the slightest amount of alfalfa!!). He gets twice daily 1/2 scoop of Purina Senior and 1 cup of extruded soybean meal to put weight on him. Some drafts have no problems with alfalfa and some are really sensitive to the sugars in the senior but it has worked well with our boy for 18 years! 
Glad you got a hold of this beauty


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

We feed our Belgian free choice grass-only hay (he gets bad diarrhea with the slightest amount of alfalfa!!). He gets twice daily 1/2 scoop of Purina Senior and 1 cup of extruded soybean meal to put weight on him. Some drafts have no problems with alfalfa and some are really sensitive to the sugars in the senior but it has worked well with our boy for 18 years! 
Glad you got a hold of this beauty


----------



## bnayc (Jan 3, 2012)

I will check to see if our local feed store carry it punk thank you. And I just learned after talking to the vet who did the prepurchase exam and coggins that she is closer to 22! But what can you expect for $200?


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Gaww 22 is still pretty young, with good care you've still got a good 5-10 years of love <3
I would seriously recommend hay cubes too while she's putting weight on  I use timothy/alfalfa mix. Soak them well and she'll get plenty of water - want to be careful in this season with colic >.<

She's absolutely adorable - I can't wait to see 'after' pictures


----------



## PercheronMom (Oct 11, 2012)

Horses require about 2% of their body weight in feed daily to maintain their weight. So, if gaining weight is required they will need to eat more. My draft horses need to eat about 40 pounds each per day (they are all currently 1800-2200 pounds). Of course this is mostly hay, they each eat a bale of hay per day, but we do grain the ones that work more, or need it to maintain weight. In summer they are on fields, and we do not need to hay as much. 

With drafts you need to be aware of Equine Polysaccharide Storage Myopathy (EPSM), and be cautious of feeding carbs. I avoid all sweet feed.

I do add minerals, flax seed (source of fat), salt, biotin (for hooves) and joint supplements to those that need it. If they don't need the salt that day, they don't eat it, it falls to the bottom of their bucket. We also always have a mineral salt block out in their field. 

Each of our drafts eats a very different diet, according to their needs. We have some that don't get any grain at all. We have some that eat A LOT of grain to maintain their weight. 

Just remember to use the percentage and make sure that they are eating at least 2% of their body weight to maintain and more to gain. It is important at first to actually weigh your hay and grain to assure that you are feeding enough.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

22 sounds more like it. Now you need to consider does she look like this because of age or neglect? Does she have enough teerh to chew the, hay or does she need a soft diet?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThatDraftGirl (Jun 5, 2012)

As a draft you are going to want to have her on a low sugar&starch/high fat diet. A pelleted grain works great, try to sty away from sweet feeds. Adding a little oil or beet pulp will help her too! Having as much hay as she wants, such as 24/7 access to a round bale, will help with her weight gain!


----------



## bnayc (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you so much for all of your advice guys! I have found a diet recommended by Dr Beth Valentine that I think will really help her out. It includes pellets, oils, minerals, and a supplement for her hooves. I believe that she does suffer from epsm. A lot of the symptoms she has and her previous owners had no clue as to a proper diet for any kind of horse. 
With her new diet I should see results in 4-6 months. I will be sure to post before and after photos in a few months. I am excited to see her get better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

